# Hymer parts



## dobermannman (May 13, 2005)

hi all i have recently bought a 1993 hymer mercedes s555, it needs a offside light cover protector,and a water washer replacement ,does anyboy know who i could contact to get these parts any help wuld be much appreciated


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Just go here; http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

really helpful people and they won't rip you off!


----------



## dobermannman (May 13, 2005)

ty but i had already rung peter hambiltons and was told they dont sell parts


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

*Hymer Parts*

Hi. Are there any names on the light cover?


----------



## dobermannman (May 13, 2005)

acually it is a indicater cover protecter which has nothing on it.


----------

